# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما هي عقيدة الشيخ عمران حسين !!!

## محمد المبارك

الشيخ عمران حسين:

 ولد في جزيرة ترينداد أند توباكو في الكاريبي عام 1942 من أبوين مهاجرين من الهند. تخرج من معهد العالمية في كراتشي حصل على شهادات عدة من جامعة كراتشي ، جامعه جزر الهند الغربية، جامعة الازهر و معهد العلاقات الدولية في سويسرا.

عمل لسنوات عدة في وزارة الخارجية في جمهورية ترينداد لكنه إستقال عام 1985 ليتفرغ للدعوة الإسلامية..

عاش في نيويورك لعشر سنوات عمل خلالها كمدير لقسم الدراسات الإسلامية في اللجنة المشتركة للمنظمة الإسلامية بنيويورك 
وحاضر عن الإسلام في جامعات أمريكية وكندية كما شارك بحوارات ومناظرات ضد قساوسة وحاخامات من المسيحيين واليهود.

رئيس سابق لمعهد العالمية للدراسات الإسلامية في كراتشي ورئيس المجلس الإسلامي في كراتشي ورئيس المركز الإسلامي للدراسات والبحوث في ميامي ورئيس دعوة تنظيم الإسلام في شمال أميركا.

أشهر كتبه (محاضرات ايضا):

القدس في القرآن
عودة الخلافة الإسلامية
سورة الكهف والعصر الحالي
العلامات الكبرى للساعة
يأجوج ومأجوج في القرآن
الإقتصاد في الإسلام

له ميول صوفيه واضحة فهو يثني 
على جلال الدين الرومي وأضرابه

لكن هل هناك  مزيد علم عن عقيدة الرجل ؟؟
حيث اختلفت الآراء كثيراً حول الرجل
وفقكم الله ...

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الرجل يربط بين السعودية واسرائيل ويقول ان مؤسسهم واحد وبينهم علاقة 
وذهابهم يعني ذهاب الاخرى فاي ضلال وجور بعد هذا؟!

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيك شيخنا
و لكن أرغب في توضيح الجانب العقدي لدى هذا الشيخ
 وفقكم الله

----------


## أم كريم

كيف أرد على المعجبين به؟ هل هذا الرد الذي سأنقله صحيح؟

*هذا الرجل متلون خبيث ويعتقد واحدة من أسوأ معتقدات أهل الباطل وهي عقيدة الباطنية في تفسير القرآن .*
*وهو متلون تارة صوفي وتارة سني وتارة مسلم وتارة رافضي أثنى عشري وتارة يصرح بالباطنية ...* 


*وهكذا هم أهل الباطل  والباطنية ومذاهبهم الخبيثة على مر التاريخ متلونين ويتسترون بإظهار  الإسلام السني السلفي وهم أكثر الطاعنين في الإسلام .... ويزينون القول لكي  يحاولون جذب المسلمين لباطلهم ومذاهبهم الهدامة الخبيثة ...* 

*وأمامهم في هذا ابن سبأ اليهودي الباطني الخبيث وهم على أثره مقتفون ...* 

أخوكم//
المستنصر بالله.. سيف السماء ؛؛؛
 *[ تنبيه الطوائف البدعية على خطورة مقالة الباطنية أو نحوها ]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 إن       الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ     بالله من شرور أنفسنا        وسيئات أعمالنا فمن يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل     فلا هادي له  وأشهد       أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد  عبده     ورسوله  صلى    الله وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
   **يَا      أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا      تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ}[آل عمران:102]؛
   **يَا            أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ       نَفْسٍ      وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا       رِجَالاً    كَثِيراً   وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي   تَسَاءَلُونَ     بِهِ    وَالْأَرْحَامَ   إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ   رَقِيبا}    [النساء:1]؛
   **يَا      أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً    سَدِيداً  *  يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ    وَمَنْ   يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً}      [الأحزاب:70-71] ... أما بعد :
   فإن      أصدق الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر    الأمور   محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة، ثم أما بعد.. :


 من أعجب العجب في هذا الزمان أن تجد      موتورين حسدة آكلت العوارض والأمراض   قلوبهم، فتجدهم يتصدرون بكل  جرأة     وتبجح في أبواب عظيمة من أبواب الدين بل   هو أعظم أبواب الدين  كلها  وأصل    أصول الدين كلها، وهو باب التلقي للدين.
  باب التلقي للدين باب عظيم وأصل      نفيس وعروة وثقى وحبل  متين، فباب التلقي  للدين ينبغي ألا يتصدر فيه    أصحاب   الثارات أو أصحاب الأهواء  أو المرضى أو  المترسمين للدين توظفاً    من الملوك   والأمراء والرؤساء  والزعماء...
وهؤلاء على جهلهم وعلى جهلهم بصنيعة المخابرات     العالمية المحاربة للإسلام في تكوينهم وتأثيرها على تفكيرهم وقولبتهم     بأنماط منهجية معكوسة غاية همها نصرة الطواغيت وهي تحسب أنها تنصر فقه     المصالح والمفاسد والمآلات، وهم من أجهل الناس بفقه المصالح والمفاسد     ومعرفة المآلات، فإن المصالح والمفاسد يعرفها بالأصل من يعرف ما هي مصلحة     المسلمين حقاً والمفسدة التي قد تضرهم، وهذا الأمر هؤلاء الأدعياء الجهلة     أبعد ما يكونوا عنه، إذ أن فقه المصالح والمفاسد عندهم يعني مصالحهم     ومفاسدهم الخاصة والتي يسقطونها لاشعورياً على أنها تمثل مصالح ومفاسد     الأمة بأكملها، وفي أحسن حالات هؤلاء المعلبين منهجيا وعقليا ونفسيا فانهم     يسقطون المصالح والمفاسد على دائرة خاصة بهم هم وتحتوي مصالهم هم،   فيجعلون   من مصلحة جماعتهم المحلية الضيقة هي مصلحة عامة للإسلام فتتقدم   تلك  المصلحة  إلى رتبة ظنية وهمية في عقولهم فيقدمونها على ما دونها بحسب   ظنهم  من مصالح  الإسلام الآخرى، وكذلك الحال في المفاسد، فتجد هؤلاء  القوم   الأدعياء لا  يعرفون للإسلام مصلحة أو مفسدة إلا بحسب ما يقع  لمصالحهم   الشخصية أو  مصالحهم المحلية التي تصب أيضا في مصالحهم الشخصية،  فترى عبرة   المصالح  والمفاسد عند هؤلاء الوطنيون الأدعياء هي مصلحتهم  الخاصة أو في   أحسن  أحوالهم يسقطون مصلحة الإسلام العامة على مصالحهم  ومصالحهم القبلية   أو  المحلية أو الفئوية أو العائلية أو نحو ذلك من  الظنون والأوهام   والوساوس  الشيطانية التي يبدلون بها المنهج الشرعي  للأحكام فضلا عن   تبديلهم للأحكام  بالتبعية، وكلما ذكرت هؤلاء القوم  بحقيقتهم وحقيقة إرتباط   مفهوم المصالح  والمفاسد عندهم بما تمليه عليهم  أجهزة المخابرات المحاربة   للإسلام حول  العالم وكشفت لهم تلك الحقائق  وبسطتها بطريق غاية التبيان   أمامهم تجدهم  يتهربون إلى أوهام وظنون آخرى  ليتدرعوا بها بعد إنكشاف طبقة   مزاعمهم  الأولى، ويستمر هؤلاء بكل الطرق  والوسائل في الهروب من تحمل   مسؤليات  الإسلام وتبني مصالحه ومفاسده حقاً  ولو بقليل من الصدق وبطبيعة   الحال فكلما  تبدل مفهوم للدين خرج المفهوم  الحق وأدخل مكانه الباطل وصارت   البدعة الأصل  والسنة هي المنكرة عند  هؤلاء الأدعياء، والأدهى أنهم  يمارسون  ذلك باسم  الدين وبالنيابة عن  الإسلام نفسه وتحت دعاوى الدفاع عن  الإسلام  والدفع عن  حياض الدين، ويا  لهم من جهلاء أدعياء فكلما علمناهم  بالدليل  الذي لا يمارى  ولا يرد تجد  هؤلاء الجهلة يتلفتون يمنة ويسرة  إنتظاراً لأي  خواطر وأوراد  وسواسية  سفلية خبيثة.
  فباب التلقي    هو المدخل للدين   بأكمله، وأي فساد في منهج   التلقي فسيكون مفسدا لكل ما    يأتي بعده من   الدين، وإذا كان الحال كذلك علمنا   أن التدقيق والتأصيل    والتحقيق والصرامة   في منهج التلقي يجب أن تكون أدوات   لا غنى عنها    للمتصدر في ذلك، وباب   التلقي للدين يتكلم فيه الكثير وهم حتى   لا يدركون    اسم الباب ومصنف العلم   وأس المنهج الذي يتجاسرون على اقتحامه   وهتك    أصوله والخوض في غماره وغير   ذلك من عوراض تفسد أهم أبواب الديانة      مطلقاً.
 فباب التلقي هو المدخل للدين وهو      منهج متكامل من مجموعة   قواعد وأسس حاكمة ومهمينة ومبينة ومفسره  لكيفية     تلقي الدين وتبيانه وتفسيره   وتناوله وتناول الأحكام الشرعية  وأسس     الموضوعية في الأحاكم والإستنباط   والإستدلال الشرعي وغير ذلك من  أبواب     جليلة عظيمة تمثل بمجموعها الدين كله   ومدخل ذلك كله هو أسس  التلقي للدين     والتي تهيمن وتحكم وتفسر وتؤسس للقواعد   الأصولية  والشرعية المرعية في     التلقي والتفسير والتبيان والأحكام وغير  ذلك.
 ومن أعظم الفريات أن يتكلم أحدهم      ويقتحم هذا الباب بغير   بضاعة كافية أو دراسة شافية، فإننا على أعتاب    ذلك   الباب منذ سنين بعيدة   نتناوله ونسعى عليه ونبحث فيه ونؤصل منه    ونؤصل  له.  ومع ذلك كله فوالله الذي   لا إله غيره إن التوصل لتسمية هذا    الباب  بباب  التلقي قد احتاج من البحث   والتقصي والدراسة ما أنهك العمر    وأثقل  العقل.

 وأما من يكتب ويسطر المقالات      والمصنفات التي تذم الظاهرية  وتحمل عليها حملاً شديدا، دونما أن يفصل في      مواضع الضبط والتأصيل لمنهج  التلقي الموضوعي الظاهري، فهو ناقد هادم   مشوش    مذبذب فلا هو   وضح لمراده وأظهر لمنهجه في التلقي للدين ولا منه   ترك    العلماء على إختلاف   طوائفهم على حالهم...
 ومما لا شك فيه إن نقد المنهج      الظاهري بتلك الطريقة   الموتورة تدفع القارئ والمتلقي لنص الكاتب أيما  كان     على التصور بأن عكس الظاهرية هي   المرادة من الدين، وعكس الظاهرية  في     التفسير هي الباطنية في تلقي الدين،   وإذا كان الكاتب من أصحاب  المذاهب     الباطنية في تلقي الدين فهو متزندق مارق   عن أصول الديانة.
 فإن الباطنية      هي دعوى الطوائف والأديان  التي  تدعي الإنتساب للإسلام وهي من أشد   الكفار    والزنادقة والفجار  فالباطنية تمثل  ديانة الحشاشة والنصيرية    والإسماعيلية   والأحمدية والبهائية  والبهرة  والرافضة وحتى الأيزيدة عبدة    الشيطان  يدعون  في القرآن بدعوى  الباطنية.
 وإن كان المتكلم أو الكاتب ليس من      أهل هذه   الأديان الكفرية ولكن وجب تعليمه وتعريفه بخطورة دعوى    الباطنية   التي يرمي  كلامه أو   مقاله بالزخم إليها وهو لا يشعر أو يشعر    فالعلم  إلى  الله. ولكن خطورة دعوى   الباطنية وفسادها في تلقي الدين   تمثل  خطورة   الإنتقال بالدين نفسه من   الإسلام إلى ديانة آخرى جديدة   تكون من  أشد   الأديان كفرا ووثنية وإلحادا.   لذلك وجب تنبيه المتكلمين   والأصوليين    والكتبة وغيرهم على خطورة القول  العظيم بالحمل والذم   للظاهرية دون  تفصيل   والذي يصب الزخم ويدفع   المياه في نهر الباطنية   الأسن الزنديق.
 ووجب على المتصدر أو المتكلم أو      الكاتب التفصيل في أصوله  للتلقي للديانة   وعدم هدم الأسس الظاهرية  التى     هى أصل التفسير وأصل التلقي بدون أن يظهر   مراده ومنهجه الذي  يدعي  صاحبه    مثاليته بطبيعة الحال. والتلقي والتفسير يكون  بتفسير  النصوص  لبعضها  لبعضا   وعلى ظاهرها، ولا يؤل من ظاهر النصوص إلا   المتشابه  والمعارض لظاهر  نص آخر   يكون من المحكم، ودفع التعارض له أسس  وأصول   معروفة ليست مقامها  الآن.

 وعلى ذلك نوجه المتكلمين والكتاب      إلى أن الله تعالى لم يترك لنا شيئا   وإلا كان في ظاهر النصوص دليلاً     عليه  ومرشداً له، حتى وإن لم يكن بظاهر   النص الحكم، ولكن ظاهر النص  قد    أسس  للأصول والقواعد والأسس الموضوعية في   باب التلقي، وهو ما يغلق  باب     الباطنية بأكمله ويسد جداره ويهدم مادة حياته   إبتداءً، فإن منهج   التلقي    نفسه يجري مجرى ظاهر النصوص فكيف بما دونه من   النصوص. فقد  حكم  الله  تعالى   لنا ومن ظاهر النصوص على كيفية التلقي السليم الصحيح     للنصوص  وكيفية   التأصيل المنضبط لباب التلقي في الدين وهو أصل الأصول     جميعها.
 وهذا الحكم الرباني بظاهر نص القرآن وفي ظاهر نص القرآن وعلى ظاهر نصوص القرآن تجده على ظاهر النص في قوله تعالى: [هُوَ       الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آَيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ    هُنَّ    أُمُّ  الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ    فِي    قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ  فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ    ابْتِغَاءَ    الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ  تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ    تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا    اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي  الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ    آَمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ    مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ  إِلَّا    أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ (7) ]. سورة آل عمران.
 فليتدبر الآيات وليتلقاها على أصولها  وظاهرها وأسسها فستجدها مرشدة إلى المنهج العلمي الموضوعي الظاهري الصحيح في العلوم الشرعية  والعلوم الكونية سواء ... وهي التى تؤصل لباب التلقي الصحيح للديانة..

 وفي هذا الصدد يرجى مراجعة مصنفنا      الممهور  بــ " بفأس  الخليل دراسة أصولية ونقدية لمناهج التلقي  العلمي     والتوصيف  الكوني" فهي  دراسة نفيسة جليلة في بابها ومن أعظم ما  كتب في     الألف الأخيرة  وهى على  حلقات منتشرة على الشبكة...

 ونكتفي بهذا القدر والحمد لله رب العلمين.
## التعديل الأول ##
أخوكم/ المستنصر بالله... سيف السماء ؛؛؛*

----------


## العمطهطباوي

هذا الرجل غريب

----------

